# P99 Trigger/Striker Safety



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

While waiting to take possesion of my P99AS I've been looking into more of the technical aspects of the gun an have a few questions on the safeties.

I've searched the net and so far I've just found the list without a real description of what they do, if someone has a link that would be great to.

I've heard different terms for the safeties, but the Walther website lists the four as 1) Trigger safety 2)Striker safety 3)Decocking safety 4) Drop lever safety

The Decocking saftey seems straight forward- the striker is blocked when the decocker is pressed.

Now I assume the striker is blocked until the gun is fired, so is this the striker safety or the trigger safety? And what would be the other?(mechanically)

Again, I get the idea the drop safety should prevent the gun from firing if dropped (at least that's what the name implies:mrgreen: ) but how does that work?

I'm suprised the Walther website doesn't go into more detail, even diagrams (at least I couldn't find it). Every reference I've found so far doesn't make it clear what each does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a safety that blocks the firing pin unless the trigger is pulled.

Also, there is a minor safety on the trigger. If one tried to pull the trigger from where the very top of the trigger is - almost where the trigger hinge is - it won't move. U have to pull the trigger with your finger in the traditional spot.

And finally, U already know about the decocker button - a safe way to uncock the gun.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Man you're fast Shipwreck! 

I wasn't aware of that feature on the trigger at all, even after trying it. So now I understand the difference there, the trigger safety won't allow you to pull the trigger unless it's a direct pull, which then disengages the striker safety if the trigger is pulled properly. Nice.


So what about the "drop lever safety"?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Drop lever? There is a drop safety - meaning the firing pin has a block unless the trigger is pulled - which protects the gun from firing if dropped. All I know.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Walther lists it as a seperate safety, but it sounds like they're maybe just trying to sound more impressive when really it's just saying because of the other three safeties the gun won't fire if dropped?

I was wondering if that was it, marketing is a wonderful thing.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The striker safety plunger is the striker safety and the drop saftey. It is the same safety, but a different part of the plunger is engaged, depending on which saftey is active at the time. If the striker safety plunger is engaged, the plunger is at rest and a section of the plunger prevents the striker from engaging the primer. If the drop safety is engaged, it is doing the same but it is the top section of the plunger that is engaging the striker and preventing the pistol from firing.

They both have the same principal and part, but a slightly different operation. The stiker safety is dependent on the trigger bar moving rearward to release the striker. The drop safety relies on gravity and inerta to prevent the release of the striker.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

jenglish said:


> The striker safety plunger is the striker safety and the drop saftey. It is the same safety, but a different part of the plunger is engaged, depending on which saftey is active at the time. If the striker safety plunger is engaged, the plunger is at rest and a section of the plunger prevents the striker from engaging the primer. If the drop safety is engaged, it is doing the same but it is the top section of the plunger that is engaging the striker and preventing the pistol from firing.
> 
> They both have the same principal and part, but a slightly different operation. The stiker safety is dependent on the trigger bar moving rearward to release the striker. The drop safety relies on gravity and inerta to prevent the release of the striker.


Thanks, that explains it very well.

How come Walther can't say that? :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I uploaded a couple videos from the P99 Special Operations Powerpoint Presentation.

Decocker and Striker Safety Function





Drop Safety Function


----------

